# First build body (photo)



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Here is my Tele body with first grain filler and sealer coat complete.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

In a word...SWEEEEET!......keep up the good work!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks great !!

Which final finish(es) are you considering?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It even looks light. You fill the edge too?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Nice job Jocko .......keep the pics coming :wave:


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

The body will be finished with 15 - 20 coats of Tru-oil (as much as it will soak up). The front (now started on back) is grain filled with Black Color Tone. The edge I have grain filled with Ash Timbermate. The black is much harder to hand sand and I did not want to have to sand it without a backing block, which isn't practical on the edge. Also the grain is not as prominent there. The picture shows the edge filled but not sanded. I sealed the top (and back) before grain filling but the edges are filled straight on to the wood.
Unfortunately some of the nicest figuring will be covered up with the pickguard. Contemplating a Clear pickguard instead of the Black I had intended. I bought a Black Pearl pickguard but it is more Blue Pearl so that has been relegated to the spares bin.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Just bought a new guitar strap for my first born. Guitar not progeny! I fancied a Scottish motif so went for the Saltire. It arrived today. Made where? Made in Canada. It's a Levy's strap. First class. Put my locking buttons on it and put it a way for the unveiling.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

*Finished body.*

Finally finished the body. Just waiting for the final parts arriving from the USA to start assembling.
The Tru-oil has done a nice job, especially now it has had time to cure.










It is not easy taking a photo to show a shiny surface, shiny. Normally you try and avoid the shine


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Like, .....holy crap. Is that ever nice!


Very nice finish, and colour.

I agree about the clear pickguard. That would look good on this guitar, as would a maple neck.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I am not fitting a pickguard. I have a chrome surround, for the neck pickup, to use instead. I do not scratch my pickguards so feel reasonably confident I will not destroy the finish of the top. The good thing about Tru-oil is you can just rub more in as the occassion arrises.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations!! The finish looks fantastic !!

I'll bet that you sat back with a "wee dram" and admired your work after you finally completed the finishing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Actually I celebrated with a couple of large bottles of Innis & Gunn beer. The best beer in the world! 
Just waiting on Customs and Excise clearing the last of my bits to get assembling. Unfortunately I had a long wait for the neck I wished to use, coming back into stock, at Stew-Mac.


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

I love the grain in that body, will look great once its put together.
Also, can't you find good tele parts in the UK...or is it cheaper to import from the US?
btw, the worlds best beer would be 'McEwans Export' cheers!


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Irvine: Most parts I have purchased from Stew-Mac. I can get Tele parts here in the UK and I bought the pickups, electrics and neck fixing kit here. I bought quite a lot from Stew-Mac because I knew that they would all fit together ie. body, neck, bridge, string ferrules etc.
It is a bit of a lottery buying from the US with regard to UK Customs and Excise. If they check the parcel they will charge 20% VAT on the value then the Postal service will charge a further £8 handling charge for collecting the VAT. A £100 item now costs £128 + postage and packing. But they do not always check so sometimes you land lucky.
btw, I too thought McEwans Export the best until I tried Innis & Gunn. Best thing ever to come out of Edinburgh!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

There a few parts suppliers in the UK
http://www.axesrus.com/axepupcovs.htm#HumbPUC
This is the only one that comes to mind right now


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Jocko said:


> It is a bit of a lottery buying from the US with regard to UK Customs and Excise. If they check the parcel they will charge 20% VAT on the value then the Postal service will charge a further £8 handling charge for collecting the VAT. A £100 item now costs £128 + postage and packing. But they do not always check so sometimes you land lucky.


I hear you, its often the same in Canada when ordering from the US, depending on the postal service you use, not quite as expensive as you might pay mind you.


> btw, I too thought McEwans Export the best until I tried Innis & Gunn. Best thing ever to come out of Edinburgh!


Good to know, will have to try it the next time Im back in Scotland.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Copperhead: I am a big customer of Axesrus and also Axetec. Two great UK suppliers.

Irvine: Also available in Ontario! 
233 DUNDURN STREET SOUTH
DUNDURN & CHARLETON
(905)529-8761
Sorry if this breaks any rules. If so Admin, please delete.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Great work there Jocko! That Tele is a thing of beauty. Of course, I'm not really into the 'wood-grain' look for a Telecaster, but that's just me. I love nice wood and it really looks great on acoustic guitars, archtops and hollow or semi-hollow bodied electrics. It's just the solid bodies that I prefer seeing with plenty of colour. However, I DO appreciate your tasteful and tasty approach to the look of this puppy! I can't wait until you post photos of the finished product.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Alex: I have Red, Blue, Black and Sunburst solid body guitars, hence my choice of natural finish for this one. That, and the fact that as I live in a flat, my choice of finishing products was rather limited. That is the reason I opted for Tru-oil for this one.
I did spray a little acrylic laquer, out in the stairwell, as I experimented with my headstock decals and the common area stank for days. Hope the neighbours thought the glue sniffers had been in!
Just waiting on the neck clearing customs and I can start on the final assembly.
I will then post plenty photographs.


----------

